

Google's $500 million plan to stop Amazon - nilmonibasak
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/tech/tech-news/Googles-500-million-plan-to-stop-Amazon/articleshow/38007064.cms

======
PaulHoule
I think it's going to cost a little more than $500M

------
mishop
If there's competition will be good for shoppers.

